# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Tema Studio One - Everytime?

## BlooD_VenoM

Ka mundesi qe nje person te me shpjegoje se pse tema ime me emrin STUDIO ONE-EVRYTIME eshte fshire ose eshte levizur dhe une nuk di gje fare...Une temen e hapa te NDIHMONI NJERI TJETRIN...

----------


## Fiori

Ke ndermend te hapesh dhe shume tema te tjera me kete titull qe ta dime kur ti bashkojme te tera nje here e mire?  :buzeqeshje: 

Tani per tani ke hapur dy tema te tilla tek 'Ndihmoni Njeri-Tjetrin' si ne vazhdim:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...78#post1821278

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=91019


Pasi te qetesohesh, do i bashkoj te dyja sepse nuk eshte nevoja te veme alarmin per nje kenge.


Pershendetje

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

E shiko une nuk di gje fare qe eshte bashkuar eshte levizur apo i eshte bere ndonje gje tjeter...Shiko une nuk u alarmova fare thjesht e formulova kete postim gabim dhe te kerkoj falje.ME FAL..Po dhe qe te me kthesh ate pergjigje ti mua nuk ta jep kush te drejten sepse une nuk jam gje ndo1 xhol ose piramid...OK.Une do te hap tema derisa te shikoj ose te njoftohem qe tema ime eshte levizur ose eshte bashkuar...OK.

----------


## Fiori

MorDor thjesht me erdhi per te qeshur qe po kerkoje temen kur atje kishe dy tema te hapura. Nuk ta kisha me te keq  :buzeqeshje: 

Kur kerkova profilin tend gjeta vetem dy temat qe kam vene lidhjet me lart, dhe nga ato te dyja njeren po e heq sepse nuk me duket e nevojshme. Nq se ke hapur teme me pare, nuk jam e sigurt cfare mund ti kete ndodhur?! Do kontrolloj dhe nje here profilin tend te shikoj nese eshte bashkuar me teme tjeter.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Kur une hyra online ne fsh nuk kishte asnje  pasi hapa une nje doli tjetra..CYA.FLM

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Tema ishte vendosur në listën e moderimeve nga unë pasi po merresha me rregullimin e temave në atë forum, por më doli një problem dhe më duhej të largohesha nga kompjuteri. 

Tema është përsëri e dukshme nga vizitorët pas rregullimeve që ju bënë.

Gjithë të mirat!

----------

